# كيف تصنيع جهاز تعقب حراري او ليزري يتعقب الاجسام صاحب الانبعاثات الحرارية او الاشعاعية



## Asim rwt (8 مارس 2015)

*موضوع تصنيع متتبع حراري او ليزري او عن طريق الكامراة*

السلام عليكم الى كل مهندس ليزر والالكترونك والكهرباء ارجو المساعدة وفقكم الله لمايحب ويرضى انا بصدد تصنيع جهاز يعمل وفق ماذكرتة اعلاة يتتبع الاجسام اما عن طريق الحرارة او الشعاع ارجو المساعدة جزاكم الله خير اريد ان تدلوني على الاجهزت التي تنفع في هذ المجال او كيفية تصنيعه


----------



## Asim rwt (8 مارس 2015)

الى جميع المهندسين في هذهي المجالات ارجو المساعده وجزاكم الله خير انوي ان اصنع جهاز يقوم بملاحقة الاجسام المتحركة التي تبعث اشعة طيفية ان صح التعبير او حرارية مانصيحتكم وتوجيهاتكم اعزكم الله ورفع قدركم


----------



## mounir.rouabah (9 مارس 2015)

هذا النظام لتتبع الطائرات وهو من التكنلوجيا الصعبة جدا جدا جدا والممنوعة دوليا 
لانك تستطيع صنع مضادات طائرات محمولة على الكتف - مثل stinger.. وهذا طبعا يهدد استقرار الدول ....
وهذه لا تصنعها الا قلة من دول العالم ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2015)

كلام الأخ الفاضل منير صحيح لكن فقط بالتقنية المتخصصة فلئقة السرعة.
الفكرة انك تضع 4 حساسات للأشعة على الأطراف الأربع فوق- تحت - يمين - يسار ثم تقيس الخرج منها و عند تساويه تكون وراء الهدف مباشرة و إن زاد فى أحدها عن المقابل مثل فوق عن تحت يكون عليك التوجه قليلا للأعلى و هكذا


----------



## abufalk (12 مارس 2015)

اخي Asim rwt حاولت من قبلك ولكن للاسف المهندسيين المسلمين والعرب مش فاضين لهيك شغل او خايفين وكأنو طالبين منهم تخصيب اليورانيوم او صناعة تاماهوك يا جماعة كل انسان عندو علم بينفع المسلميين وما بيساعد يتذكر انو في رب راح يحاسب.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مارس 2015)

abufalk قال:


> اخي Asim rwt حاولت من قبلك ولكن للاسف المهندسيين المسلمين والعرب مش فاضين لهيك شغل او خايفين وكأنو طالبين منهم تخصيب اليورانيوم او صناعة تاماهوك يا جماعة كل انسان عندو علم بينفع المسلميين وما بيساعد يتذكر انو في رب راح يحاسب.


قبل أن تتهم المهندسين اسأل نفسك
لو طائرة تنطلق بسرهة الصوت و ليس ضعفه و ينطلق وراءها صاروخ بضعف سرعتها لكى يصيبها قبل أن تناور
فى كم ميكرو ثانية يجب يكون قد تلقى الاحساس بهذا الإنحراف ثم كم المقدار المطلوب للتصحيح

أيضا هل يمكن أن تصمم دائرة تحكم فى صاروخ دون أن يكون لديك الصاروخ ذاته لكى تحدد ما هى الإشارات اللازمة و الكافية لتحريكه الزاوية المطلوبة و ليس أكثر فيخرج عن التتبع و ليس أقل لتهرب منه الطائرة

أيضا كيف يميز بين حرارة المحرك و حرارة أجسام التضليل المستخدمه للهروب من هذه القذائف
و ماذا توصلت أنت إليه و ما مشكلتك فربما يستطيع أحد أن يساعدك فى حل مشكلة ما و آخر يساعد فى حل مشكلة أخرى أم أن المشكلة فقط أن نجلس لمنتدى و نطالب الآخرين بعمل هذا الأمر لنا دون الأخذ فى الإعتبار كم أنفقت الدول و المصانع الحربية المتخصصة من وقت و مال للوصول لهذا الشيئ؟؟

لكن الإتهام أسهل من محاولة حل المشاكل أو حتى التفكير فيها و حصرها


----------



## mounir.rouabah (12 مارس 2015)

*السلام عليكم*

أشكر الاستاذ ماجد عباس محمد على هذا الكلام ...
أنا لا اشك في مهندسينا العرب والمسلمين ...
وما ان طرح السؤال عن المتتبع الحراري حتى عرفنا مذا يقصد بالسؤال ....
هذه الاجهزة من الناحية الاستراتيجية يمكنا هزم دول بأكملها الدليل المجاهدين الافغان في الثمانينات أسقطوا الاتحاد السوفياتي ..
بفضل الله تعالى وبفضل مضادات الطائرات المحمولة على الكتف المهدات من الامريكان وهدفهم هنا كان واحد وهو اسقاط الامبراطورية الروسية ...
من الناحية التقنية هذا السؤال لا يطرح بهذه الطريقة ولا يناقش هنا في منتدى عام مفتوح على كل الدنيا ...
وانما في مركز علمي تابع للدولة مع اخصائيين ...
كما قال الاستاذ ماجد مختصين في علم الصواريخ والالكترونيك والفيزياء والكيمياء والفضاء و .......
وتكون خاضعة لرقابة الدولة وحمايتها .....
ولا أشك أن المهندسين العرب اذا توفرت بعض هذه الشروط سيبقون مكتوفي الايدي عن هذه الاشياء ....
هذا مجرد رأي فقط ............


----------



## mounir.rouabah (12 مارس 2015)

ومن ناحية الخوف هذه الالات الذكية اقوى من تخصيب اليورانيوم والتوماهوك يحوي هذه التكنلوجيا و الطائرات بدون طيار . والطائرات الحربية ... أما تخصيب اليورانيوم فهي فيزياء قديمة تنتج قنبلة تسمى " القذرة" والدول التي تدعي انها في طريقها الى تخصيب اليورانيم انما تكذب وتخيف فقط الاغبياء . انما العقلاء يعرفون التكنلوجيا الحقيقية ومن يمتلكها ....
وأخيرا فرضا لو وجدت كيفية صناعة المتتبع الحراري أاكد لك أنك لن تستطيع فهمه لانه مزيج من فيزياء + ميكانيك + الكترونيك + كيمياء .. وتكنلوجيا لا تدرس في الجامعات ......وانما في الكليات الحربية ..


----------



## abufalk (13 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
اني بعتذر اذا كان مداخلتي فيها استفزاز او اهانة للمهنسيين.
بالنسبة للطائرات الحربية منترها على جنب يعني مل بدي احاول عليها.
مشكلتنا الحالية مع الحوامات لا تزيد سرعتها عن 200 كم س وهي محملة بالبراميل المتفجرة وعديمة المناورة بسبب الوزن الزائد والارتفاع الذي يتراوح بين 3.5 -5 كم ,المضادات الارضية ليس لها المدى المطلوب وحتى صاروخ الكوبرا خارج مداه ,يوجد صواريخ ارض ارض مداها 8 كم قوسي هل يمكن تعديلها ويوجد قذائف مدفعية عيار 122مم-130مم المدى يتجاوز 20 كم افقي ,وهاون 120مم ماذا يمكن الاستفادة من الموجود.مع العلم اكثر القتلى من البراميل المتفجرة الغبية التي لا تميز بين صغير وكبير او امرأة.ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## abufalk (13 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
انا لستو بمهندس,هناك محاولات عدة قامت بها المقاومة العراقية و الفلسطينية لانتاج هذا الصاروخ و للأسف فان المشروعان الاهمان ( فلسطيني و عراقي ) اعتقل صاحبيهما قبل ان ينتج الصاروخان,بعد اذا المشرفين على المنتدى سوف اضع رابط مناقشة البطلين.
​http://www.qariya.info/vb/showthread.php?t=21582
يمكن الاستفادة من الذي توصلا اليه.
جمعة مباركة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مارس 2015)

أرجو أن تكون قد قرأت الموضوع كاملا ، ففى صفحة 2 تجد فيلما دعائيا من الشركة المنتجة للصاروخ تشرح الرأس الباحث وهو مجموعة من الخلايا وليست ترانزيستور أى باختصار كاميرا أشعة تحت حمراء وهى ترى الهدف و تقوم دوائر حاسب "ميكرو" بتحليل الصورة لتحدد مكان المحرك من الهدف و الذى قد يكون أتيا او مبتعدا أو مستعرضا و تفرق أيضا ما بين الهدف ووسائل التعمية أو التشويش ومن ثم يتم توجيه الصاروخ بدقه نحوه لكن الحوار فى باقى السلسلة يدور حول الترانزيستور الضوئى و متى ينير الليد وهو اتجاه مغاير تماما. لكن المهم - و كما هو مبين بالفيلم - اجراء التجارب لتعلم كيفية التفرقة بين الهدف الحقيقي و المزيف...
وقام الأخ الفاضل والذى له باع فى هذه العلوم بشرح فكرة التوجيه لكن قبل أن تبدأ فى التطبيق ، يجب أن تحدد سابقا سرعة الصاروخ و كتلته لكى تحدد القدرة الكافية لتوجيهه التوجيه المناسب و أيضا ما هى الإشارات المطلوبة من الدوائر الإلكترونية للتحكم فى صمامات التوجيه
أنا لا اقول اننا لا نستطيع العمل به ففى كل مؤسسة عسكرية عربية متخصصون قاموا بتطوير هذه الصواريخ لأن السؤال كم سيكلف هذا الصاروخ و كم ستكلف ابحاثه و من أين تأتى بتجارب للتفرقة بين المحرك و أى جسم ساخن آخر يستخدم للتضليل؟!!!

الفكرة معلومة و ليست سرا و موضوعة على النت فى الأفلام الدعائية من قبل الشركات المنتجة ، لكن المهم كيف تجرى ابحاث التطوير


----------



## mounir.rouabah (14 مارس 2015)

abufalk قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا لستو بمهندس,هناك محاولات عدة قامت بها المقاومة العراقية و الفلسطينية لانتاج هذا الصاروخ و للأسف فان المشروعان الاهمان ( فلسطيني و عراقي ) اعتقل صاحبيهما قبل ان ينتج الصاروخان,بعد اذا المشرفين على المنتدى سوف اضع رابط مناقشة البطلين.
> ​http://www.qariya.info/vb/showthread.php?t=21582
> يمكن الاستفادة من الذي توصلا اليه.
> جمعة مباركة



اذا كان الاخوة في منتدى القرية والذي تناقشو فيه عن هذا الموضوع "اعتقلو" فهذا الذي يخيفنا ان نفقد كفاءات مع أن نقاشهم لم يكن في صميم البحث
لانه والله اعلم كما قال بعض الاخوة في هذا المنتدى ...
... المشكل الكبير في خواريزمية الراس الباحث والراس القائد اذ في هذه الصواريخ يوجد رأسان ...
... بالاضافة الى أن الصاروخ لا يبحث بحد ذاته ولكن كل صاروخ يحتاج الى رادار يرافقه وهو الذي يتولى عملية البحث ..
... ثم يتولى باقي المهمة الصاروخ بواسطة الراس الباحث بالاستعانة مع الراس القائد 
هذا ماوجدته في الويكبيديا عن هذه المنضومة كثقافة عامة عن هذه المنضومة .......

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_surface-air


----------



## Asim rwt (16 مارس 2015)

بارك الله في جهودكم وارائكم الجميلة رايت في كلامكم العزيمة والاقدام وروح البذل والعطاء لله ثم للمسلمين يا اخوان انا اقول نبداء منحيث انتهى الاخرون يعني ننسخ الفكرة ننسخ الرئس الموجه ننسخ المستشعر ننسخ كل الجهاز وانا اذا وجدت من يتعاون في هذ المشروع مستعد ان اموله على قدر استطاعتي يا اخوان اقسم بالله لو حول هذ المشروع الى واقع لاختلفت الموازين كثيرا يا اخوان

الى كل الاخوة المهتمين والذين يحملون هاكذا افكار ارجو مراسلتي وباذن الله سنصل الى نتيجة ونفيد ديننا والمسلمين

السلام عليكم اخي راسلني وان شاء الله خير باذن الله سنصل الى حل باذن لله متوفر ما نريد راسلني على الخاص اخوك وسنتعاون ونصل الى نتيجة باذن لله



abufalk قال:


> اخي Asim rwt حاولت من قبلك ولكن للاسف المهندسيين المسلمين والعرب مش فاضين لهيك شغل او خايفين وكأنو طالبين منهم تخصيب اليورانيوم او صناعة تاماهوك يا جماعة كل انسان عندو علم بينفع المسلميين وما بيساعد يتذكر انو في رب راح يحاسب.


اخي راسلني وسنصل الى حل كل ما نريدة موجود من الكترونك وتمويل ومراكز اختبار

الهمه الهمه كل ما نريدة موجود يا اخوة الاسلام كل منا ينفع دينه من مجالك من خبرتة تكالبت علينه الامم فل نتكاتف نحنو في امس الحاجة الى الخبرات مثلكم انتم امل الامة انتم عقل الامة الهمه الهمه جزاكم الله خير والله اننا جميعآ لمسؤلون هذا يوم الزحف والزحف ليس بالبنادق فقط الزحف بالعقول والخبرات ايظآ واياي واياكم من ان نكون من المتولين يوم الزحف المدبرين فلنفعل شي لديننا نحاجج بهي يوم القيامة عند الله نقول يارب لقد سعينا وخططنا وجتهدنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2015)

أخى
تقول ننسخ إذن يجب أن تحصل على واحد لكى تنسخ فالصور لن تعطى التفاصيل التى تحتاجها...
ثانيا الفكرة واضحة كما قلت و تحتاج كما ذكر فى المشاركات إلى 
1- خبير مفرقعات لتحديد نوع الرأس المدمر و كيفية تفجيره و كم الوزن المطلوب
2- تحديد كمية المادة الدافعة ونوعها لإطلاق الصاروخ لهدفه ومن ثم وزنها و السؤال من أين ستأتى بهما
3- خبير كهرو ميكانيكى لتحديد أو شراء و موائمة تربينة الطاقة و المولد أو تفكر فى حل آخر كالبطارية مع التوصية بشحنها قبل الإطلاق
4- خبير ديناميكا هوائية لتصميم جسم الصاروخ و زعانف التوجيه و موضعة المكونات داخله لتحقيق التوازن أثناء الطيران 
5- خبير ميكانيكا لربط الزعانف بمصادر الإحتراق وتحديد الإشارات المطلوبة من الدوائر الإلكترونية للتوجيه المناسب
6- خبير ضوئيات و الكترونيات لتوفير الكاميرا و تزويدها بالمرشح الضوئى المناسب وتصميم دوائر التحكم بناء على المتطلبات السابقة
7- خبير برمجيات لمعالجة الصور من الكاميرا و تحديد الهدف و ارسال اشارات التحكم المناسبة

الآن بعد أن قمت بتجميع أول 10 وحدات للتجربة، الف مبروك، كيف ستجربها؟؟؟ احتاج الفيلم *الدعائى* لبضع طائرات للتجربة لإثبات فعالية التصميم، هل ستجازف بكشف موقعك بإطلاق أول قذيفة ولا نجاح من أول مرة، أم ستشترى بضع سيارات لتجربة مدى نجاح القذيفة فى التحديد و التتبع؟ و كيف ستقود السيارات؟ هل تضع فيها فدائى حال نجاح التجربة أم تحركها بريموت و تلك قضية أخرى - أم ستقف أمام الصاروخ بعود ثقاب كما فعل البعض فى المنتدى الآخر؟؟
كما ذكرت سابقا هذا شأن المؤسسات المتخصصه التى تملك هذه الإمكانيات وفى كثير من البلدان العربية معامل عسكرية بحثية تم تطوير الكثير فيها و ننحنى لهم اجلالا و احتراما و يجب هنا أن نحترم تخصصهم و علمهم
و أيضا لا معنى لإقحام الإسلام فى الأمر فقد وضع الله تعالى القانون ليخضع له و يستخدمه المؤمن و الكافر فقانون أوم لم و لن يتوقف عن الأداء لو نفذه ملحد كما أنه لم و لن يخرق القاعدة لو نفذه مؤمن


----------



## abufalk (16 مارس 2015)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> تقول ننسخ إذن يجب أن تحصل على واحد لكى تنسخ فالصور لن تعطى التفاصيل التى تحتاجها...
> ثانيا الفكرة واضحة كما قلت و تحتاج كما ذكر فى المشاركات إلى
> 1- خبير مفرقعات لتحديد نوع الرأس المدمر و كيفية تفجيره و كم الوزن المطلوب
> ...


اخي ماجد بالنسبة اين سوف نجرب. المشكلة من ناحيتي اني راح اجرب على اهداف حية وهي طائرات مروحية محملة ببراميل متفجرة تزيد عن 1000كغ تستهدف المدنيين من اطفال ونساء


----------



## mounir.rouabah (4 أبريل 2015)

أعانكم الله على الطاغية بشار المفسد الفاسد ....
ولكن الاخوة في حماس "غزة" لديهم صواريخ محلية الصنع . ربما يستطيع أحد تطويرها للتوجيه الذكي ..


----------



## firmware (17 مايو 2015)

اعتقد موضوع نائم لاكن اردت تعقيب

حالياا تكنلوجياا تطورت و لم تعد كسابق و صارت الامور اسهل و ابسط و صارت اجهزة اكثر دكاءاا من دي قبل
على اساس اني مطور برمجيات فاقترح حل بسيط ، شاهد فيديوا
youtube .com/watch?v=bSeFrPrqZ2A

شبكات عصبية الان صارت تستطيع تمييز اشياء بكل سهولة فنحن لسنا بحاجة للمتتبع حراري لعقب اشياء الغير سريعة جداا
فقط كميراا منزلية تستطيع فعل هدا 
هنالك امثلة كثير لهدا و يمكن تحميل برنامج على حاسوب صغير Raspberry Pi مزود بكميرا ​على ظهر الصاروخ وسيكون جاهز لقصف المروحيات :67:


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (24 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ كاتب الموضوع (Asim rwt)
أرجو كتابة رد لتعلمنا أين وصلت
عسى أن نستطيع مساعدتك
وخاصة اننا نملك نفس الاهتمام


----------



## mounir.rouabah (26 يونيو 2016)

أحسن شيء ان تكون في اطار قانوني وبرقابة الدولة لانه كثرة المجموعات التي تريد الاطاحة بالانظمة ةهذا خطر اما السوريين فالسعودية تمول جيش الفتح واما حماس فهي في معسكر ايران واصبحت خطر اكثر منه مقاومة مثل حزب الله اذن انا شخصيا احترم البلد الذي انتمي اليه ولا اصنع شيئا يؤذيه ...جيشنا والحمد لله يملك مثل هذا لمثال الميسترال وs500


----------



## mounir.rouabah (26 يونيو 2016)

اما من قال ان Raspberry Pi مزود بكميرا يحل محل الستريلا والميسترال ...اذا كان حسبت سرعة الصاروخ والرادار 2.5 ماخ

​


----------

